# Malvern,can you pay



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all,does anyone know if you can just turn up & pay to stay on site at the gate.Could not pre book due to work commitments,i am on callout 24/7 and had to get this covered.Dave.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Lots of people do but it would be very doubtful that MHF would have spare space as they are allocated space according to the bookings. There is normally space in general parking though


stew


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*malvern*

Thanks stew,dont really mind where we are.Dave


----------

